# Fusion Razor Kits



## Seer (Dec 10, 2010)

Does anyone know where to by a kit for the Gillette Fusion?  I know we have sellers for the Mach 3 but I was asked about the Fusion the other day.  I have done a few searches and all it shows is the razors with handles made that are outrageous in cost.  Thanks in advance.
Jerry


----------



## shootintom (Dec 10, 2010)

The latest Penn State catalog had the Fusion 3 razors kits listed. $8.95!

Tom


----------



## alphageek (Dec 10, 2010)

shootintom said:


> The latest Penn State catalog had the Fusion 3 razors kits listed. $8.95!
> 
> Tom



Really?!   Do you have a model #?  Their web site only has the mach III.


----------



## Seer (Dec 10, 2010)

That is all I saw as well Mach 3.  Can you giver a link please.


----------



## bgio13 (Dec 10, 2010)

shootintom said:


> The latest Penn State catalog had the Fusion 3 razors kits listed. $8.95!
> 
> Tom



I checked the new PSI catalog and also their website and they only have the Mach 3 kits listed. Have not been able to find Fusion razors anywhere.


----------



## renowb (Dec 10, 2010)

I was asked about the Fusion also. I don't believe there is such an animal....yet.


----------



## Seer (Dec 10, 2010)

There is but I am still looking.  These are all Fusion Handles that were custom made.
http://www.theartofshaving.com/shop/product/62005/8
http://www.theenglishshavingcompany.com/cgi-bin/psProdSrch.cgi?mode=user&;advanced=y&;formRange=All&;formBrand=All&;formCategory=All&search_text=fusion&;brands=%2Fenglish-shaving-brands.html


----------



## Harley2001 (Dec 10, 2010)

They are buying a fusion from the store and they remake a new handle for it.
I have checked and so far there are no kits for this razor.


----------



## shootintom (Dec 10, 2010)

You'll have to forgive me for being a little dyslexic, they are the Mach 3 and not the Fusion. Sorry.

Tom


----------



## jaywood1207 (Dec 10, 2010)

Seer said:


> There is but I am still looking.  These are all Fusion Handles that were custom made.
> http://www.theartofshaving.com/shop/product/62005/8
> http://www.theenglishshavingcompany.com/cgi-bin/psProdSrch.cgi?mode=user&;advanced=y&;formRange=All&;formBrand=All&;formCategory=All&search_text=fusion&;brands=%2Fenglish-shaving-brands.html




There is a guy on Etsy selling them as well but I have not been able to find a supplier yet.  His do not look like a store bought one with the handle removed and a new handle put on them.  If you happen to find a source please share.


----------



## Seer (Jan 25, 2011)

I found this site and emailed him asking if he would be willing to sell some of the heads for the fusion, probably won't but if you don't ask you will never know.
http://www.badgerbrush.net/catalog.php/badgerbrush/pg16262


----------



## 65GTMustang (Jan 25, 2011)

I have contacted the Etsy seller and purchased one of his Fusion Razors
It is a retail handle carved down to fit his turned handle.  It does require a custom component along with three drill and tapped holes.
I have been posting questions about the Fusion Razor.
I will have a kit completed by the end of next week.
It will be a simple fit and easy to make - However it is expensive.
Perhaps someone can help me with info on how to get the cost down.
I am getting the first 3 fusion heads cast in solid .925 Silver!
Over 1.5 oz.  BIG $$$
Does anyone know of a contact that can take my mold / casting and make it out of a material much more affordable?


----------



## dogcatcher (Jan 25, 2011)

Has anyone thought of going directly to Gillette and asking them if they will sell the heads?  I am sure their money is made on the sales of the blades, and this would be a way to pretty well lock in an area for custom sales.


----------



## 65GTMustang (Jan 25, 2011)

I have tried contacting them several times - I only get the "Great idea we will pass this along to the ??? department" and then I never hear back from them?


----------



## Seer (Jan 25, 2011)

I have heard from Patrick who sells the Fusion razor and he does not wish to divulge his contacts which I can respect and will.  I apprecited the fact he got back to me so soon and thanked him.  I will go on searching for them on my own but I do not think I will have any luck right away.


----------



## 65GTMustang (Jan 25, 2011)

I got the same response when I emailed in back in Nov.
Did you see my response above?
I have a head being made - I should be ready by the end of the following week.
The on thing is that it is expensive being solid .925 Silver.  But then again I can still sell this razor for less money than the high dollar ones sell for that is only chrome plated etc...
At least this piece will always have its melt value...LOL
Are you interested in any of the kits I have created?
It has taken me 6 months, but it is finally almost ready!


----------



## Whaler (Jan 25, 2011)

65GTMustang said:


> I got the same response when I emailed in back in Nov.
> Did you see my response above?
> I have a head being made - I should be ready by the end of the following week.
> The on thing is that it is expensive being solid .925 Silver.  But then again I can still sell this razor for less money than the high dollar ones sell for that is only chrome plated etc...
> ...




Kevin, depending on the final price I am interestrd in some.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 25, 2011)

ME TOO!


----------



## 65GTMustang (Jan 25, 2011)

Dick - Roy 
If you could send me a PM about your interest in the fusion heads I will be able to look back and remember to contact you once I get the final price.
I should have my mold back on Monday.  I have three heads being cast for the first run.  One is already spoken for by a customer of mine.  The other two will be extras that I turn to see how they do in my ebay store?  If all goes well with those three I will be negotiating my final cost with the goldsmith I am working with.
I have a terrible memory, aside from a quick PM to have in my history - If you have not heard back from me by next Friday please PM me again.
I hope I will be able to help a bunch of people - It has been a big topic on IAP for several months now.
Thanks
Kevin


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 25, 2011)

Done............


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Kevin:
Depending on price, I would likely be interested in several of the fusion heads.


----------



## 65GTMustang (Jan 25, 2011)

Andy,
Would you mind sending a quick PM so I have something to remind me that you might be interested?  I have had several people ask for the info - my memory is terrible so it would help......what we were talking about...LOL
Seriously it is bad.
It would help if you could join the list of PM's so I know who to contact once I pull all the info together and get the first three ready to go.
I have also told folks that if they did not hear from me by next Friday to send me a reminder....just incase I "forget" or accidently miss someone who requested the info.
Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Rchan63 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Kevin

I also send to a PM.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Florida Marine (Sep 2, 2011)

Did you ever get any of these made?


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 13, 2012)

Congratulations, Anthony!!!

Nice find!!!!


----------



## DennisJans (Dec 7, 2013)

I just found them  at TheGoldenNib.com
Fusion Style Razor Head Fusion Razor Head [FUSIONHEAD1] - $33.95 : Fountain Pen parts - NIBS, - Wholesale Fountain Pen Ink - Golden Nib AZ

Quite pricey!


----------



## khallpens (Dec 7, 2013)

*razor kits*

try "thegoldennib.com" they have the kit you are looking for:usflag:


----------



## rmelton (Dec 7, 2013)

delete-sorry link already posted, that will teach me to read all of the posts


----------



## bbrickey3 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Craft Supply now carries Fusion 3 Heads*

Wish I had their source, but they are now carrying the Fusion heads.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/4/-/12/58/-/5934/Artisan-Classic-Razor-Kit-for-Fusion-Cartridges

$10.95-$11.45


----------



## charliekap (Jan 16, 2014)

*Fusion*

I just received an email from Craft Supplies stating they are offering the Mach3 and Fusion kits.

Charlie


----------



## camb (Jan 16, 2014)

*fusion*

On sale at craft supplies got email today thx Jeff


----------

